

Seeking Food Ingredients That Aren’t Gene-Altered - stfu
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/27/business/food-companies-seeking-ingredients-that-arent-gene-altered.html

======
ignostic
Almost all of our crops are genetically modified. The difference is that in
some cases we modified genes through imprecise selective breeding, and in
other cases we've done it through direct manipulation. As the article admits,
the anti-GMO movement is consumer driven and not based on science.

